# jsp:useBean Frage



## jspuser (26. Jun 2007)

Hi,

Wie kann ich mittels <jsp:useBean ....> und <jsp:setProperty...../> eine Instanz eine Bean erzeugen, welche ein Attribut enthält, bei dem es sich um eine andere klasse handelt, also zb:

public class MyBean{

       private Adresse a;

    .....

}

mit setProperty kann ich ja nur "einfache" Datentypen setzen wie, strings, ints,....


Muss man hier mit scriptlets arbeiten oder geht es auch anders?


Danke!


----------



## EOB (26. Jun 2007)

ich glaube, es gehn nur scriptlets...


----------



## Halunken-Joe (27. Jun 2007)

Achtung! Gleich kommen bestimmt Syntaxfehler!


```
<% ArryList <String[] arli = new ArrayList(); 
// jetzt noch ein paar Daten in die ArrayList einfügen
%>

<jsp: use bean id="007"  name= "blahfasel">

    <jsp:setProperty id="007" parameter = "meineSchickeListe" value="<%=arli%>" >

</jsp use bean>


und in der Bean blahfasel steht:

private ArrayList <String[]> meineSchickeListe;

public void setMeineSchickeListe (blubber){
        this.meineSchickeListe = blubber
        }

public int  getX (){
       int x = meineSchickeliste.length;
       return x;   
       }
```


Also ich meine, ich habe so etwas mal ausprobiert. Ich meine auch man kann da mit setProperty ziehmlich hemmungslos Objekte jeglicher Art hin- und herschieben. Warum sollte das nur mit einfachen Datentypen gehen?


----------



## EOB (24. Jul 2007)

also ich meine es ging mit der expression language...schau dir das mal an. ich denke, damit geht es. stichwort c:set eventuell? kann mich nicht genau erinnern.

grüße


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (24. Jul 2007)

Ansonsten bliebe noch der Weg über <jsp:attribute>


----------

